# Shutter Speed for Football



## IDLaxStar (Sep 12, 2010)

What do you guys think is the minimum speed you should be shooting football at? Also what is the ideal speed to be shooting at?


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Sep 12, 2010)

You'll want to stay above 1/250th. Even then you mad risk a little motion blur on hands and feet and when the ball is thrown.

That's for night games, btw. Day games you won't have any problem shooting at 1/1000 or faster.


----------



## CNCO (Sep 12, 2010)

dont take this the wrong way but what age group? with pop warner you would shoot a lot different than pro's.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 12, 2010)

I was doing soccer at around 1/500th and it was fine.   Depends on what part of the action you are shooting... running, sprinting, blocking, tackles...each moment has a peak where it is somewhat slower and you can get away with a slower shutter... take a QB dropping back for a pass, he puts his arm back for a pass...it hits a peak going back right before it goes forward..


----------



## IDLaxStar (Sep 12, 2010)

I will be shooting High School level. Also thanks for the tip about shooting it right at the so called peak of the action. I will try to do that.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2010)

It also depends on how the action is oriented toward the camera...on shots coming right AT the camera, or straight away from it, slower shutter speeds will stop motion adequately well...but action that is moving at right angles to the camera will require higher shutter speeds...a running back in the backfield and taking a handoff and running down the line and right toward the camera position can be "Stopped" with a moderate speed...a guy streaking right down the sideline with the camera up close to the action will require a much,much faster shutter speed for an adequately stopped-looking picture. If the games are at night, when most varsity games are, you probably will be stuck somewhere between 1/180 and 1/500 at f/2.8 at ISO 3200 at many HS fields. Often, the field will have poor illumination evenness as well...often mid-field to the 20 is decently-lighted, but the goal line and end zone areas are like The Abyss.


----------



## CNCO (Sep 12, 2010)

are you allowed to use a flash?


----------



## IDLaxStar (Sep 12, 2010)

I couldn't tell you if you are or are not. But I don't have a separate flash. Would the flash on your camera work?


----------



## Sam6644 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll up my ISO until I can do atleast 500. 

I shoot for newsprint and the 7D noise control is good enough to let me do that though, your result may vary.


----------

